# Fair deal scheme, some advice please on deductions?



## Peanuts20 (17 Feb 2022)

Working our way through the fair deal application from for my mother. Aside from some cash and a small amount of shares, the bulk of her assets are the house. 

One section on the form mentions "Maintenance Payments to another person". What does this potentially cover?. I know LPT is covered elsewhere on the form but we'll still have to pay insurance, oil (for heating to prevent dampness) and electricity as well as someone to come and cut the grass as neither myself or my siblings live within 200 miles of her. Are those costs deductable.?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> One section on the form mentions "Maintenance Payments to another person". What does this potentially cover?.


Presumably court ordered maintenance payments in a separation/divorce situation?


Peanuts20 said:


> Are those costs deductable.?


I doubt it.


----------



## fidelcastro (19 Feb 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> Working our way through the fair deal application from for my mother. Aside from some cash and a small amount of shares, the bulk of her assets are the house.
> 
> One section on the form mentions "Maintenance Payments to another person". What does this potentially cover?. I know LPT is covered elsewhere on the form but we'll still have to pay insurance, oil (for heating to prevent dampness) and electricity as well as someone to come and cut the grass as neither myself or my siblings live within 200 miles of her. Are those costs deductable.?


Absolutely no deductions allowed except for LPT and prescription charges.
Rest assured not even medical insurance is allowed, so NOT a snow ball in hells chance of a grass cutting allowance. Whether you keep the house is Your business, you pay.


----------



## Ryan (5 May 2022)

Are doctors consultation fees deductable?


----------



## fidelcastro (7 May 2022)

No. Same as health insurance. No. They can go free as public patient


----------



## twofor1 (7 May 2022)

Ryan said:


> Are doctors consultation fees deductable?


The F/D application form at the top of page 5 says that health expenses e.g. doctors fees are deductible.

I have no experience of claiming it as any F/D applications that I was involved with, the applicants had medical cards so apart from prescription charges there were no other allowable health expenses to claim as a deduction.

https://www2.hse.ie/file-library/fair-deal/nursing-home-support-scheme-application-form.pdf


----------



## Ryan (21 May 2022)

twofor1 said:


> The F/D application form at the top of page 5 says that health expenses e.g. doctors fees are deductible.
> 
> I have no experience of claiming it as any F/D applications that I was involved with, the applicants had medical cards so apart from prescription charges there were no other allowable health expenses to claim as a deduction.
> 
> https://www2.hse.ie/file-library/fair-deal/nursing-home-support-scheme-application-form.pdf


What about say of someone was under the care of a private hospital consultant?


----------



## twofor1 (22 May 2022)

I would consider a private consultants fee to be a doctor's fee so I can’t see why it wouldn't be allowed, but having never claimed it, I don’t know for sure. 

Put it in, all they can do is say no.


----------



## noproblem (22 May 2022)

twofor1 said:


> I would consider a private consultants fee to be a doctor's fee so I can’t see why it wouldn't be allowed, but having never claimed it, I don’t know for sure.
> 
> Put it in, all they can do is say no.


Would you not be claiming some of the consultants fee back from your private health insurance company, and only the remainder allowed against your income tax? They're hardly going to allow it again against FD


----------

